# Informação componentes da WMR968



## Nany_1112 (26 Abr 2010 às 22:15)

Boas ppl, podem-me dizer se os componentes da WMR968 oregon cientific sao compativeis com a WMR928N?


----------



## Fil (26 Abr 2010 às 22:30)

São sim, uma é a versão para o mercado americano e a outra para o europeu. Eu comprei a minha nos EUA (WMR968), mas já comprei vários componentes para ela na Europa.


----------



## Nany_1112 (26 Abr 2010 às 22:33)

Ok, tudo bem,mas nao tinha visto tua 1ª informaçao, acho que ja estou safo, obg, abraço


----------

